# How much do you pay for 1/2 gallon of raw milk?



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

The only health food store around here that carries it only has pints and 1/2 gallons... A 1/2 gallon is $7.74!!!!!!! Yowzers. I can buy 2 gallons of pasturized milk for $4.99 at the grocery store. That is so unfair!

Anyway, we have to start saving money for moving and everything, so unfortunatly, some things have to be cut out.


----------



## lily_fair (Mar 2, 2006)

I get mine through a goat share where I pay $65 a year per share plus $4.50 a gallon. That makes it under $6.00 a gallon for me.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Wow, I wish they wouldn't have it be so expensive!

I pay 3.50 for a half gallon of certified goat's milk.


----------



## LadyButler (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate to tell you, but I pay $6.50 for a gallon of raw cows milk. They don't offer it in 1/2 gallon sizes.







:


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

Hmm, I'm in northern/central California.. I wonder if that could be why it's so expensive....


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

What???? I pay $2.50 for a 1/2 gallon of organic, grass-fed, raw milk....(if you don't have your own bottle there is a $2.00 bottle deposit)


----------



## Peri Patetic (Feb 16, 2006)

I pay $5.00 a gallon for mine in Texas.


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

This is the only source I can find around here: http://www.organicpastures.com/

If anyone from Chico, CA. knows of good places to get raw cows milk, please tell me. I get this at the HFS.

Thankfully the raw milk cheese they sell there is about the same price as the other stuff at my grocery store, so I can buy that. Though $7.99 for a tub of raw milk butter is a bit outrageous.


----------



## Vaquitita (Mar 2, 2006)

I live in California too, and I pay $8 for a half gallon at Whole Foods.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Eek! Milk sure can be expensive. Part of the year I get free raw goat's milk from my mom but the rest of the year I have the choice of buying a cow share and paying $5/gallon, paying $2.99/quart (ie $11.96/gallon) for local, low heat pasteurized, non-homogenized cow's milk or paying $4.99/gallon for Organic Valley.

Depending on how much money we have for groceries determines which we buy, but lately we've had to stick to the Organic Valley as we're getting back on our feet from dh's job switchover and the state of Indiana holding our tax refund hostage.


----------



## Momof3inMI (Feb 28, 2006)

OUCH. I had been looking in go changing to raw milk, but when I satred to inquire I was told it was not legal in MI., to sell it. If anyone knows for something different please let me know.


----------



## Mamapits (Jun 2, 2005)

Hawthorn Valley Farm in NY just quoted me $3.50 1/2 gallon. It is only legal to buy it directly from the farm. For info on your state and raw milk go to realmilk.com or is it .org? well one of those


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Check out http://www.realmilk.com/









It's not legal for sale in Indiana either, unless you purchase a goat or cow share, which is often refundable... that is you can sell your share back to the farmer when you don't want milk anymore.







My prob is finding a farm that is basically "Organic" without having to drive far to get it.... and many of them reuse plastic jugs which just kinda grosses me out.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I pay $2.5 for a gallon of raw milk.

Its illegal to sell raw milk in my state


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)

raw milk is always walking that legal line...if there is anyway you can hook into local organic growers groups...you might find someone who you trust and can trust you and will work with you.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I pay $6/gallon at a local organic farm certified and regulated by the state.


----------



## memom (Jul 8, 2005)

i pay 3.89.


----------



## oldermamato5 (Feb 4, 2005)

I pay 5.00 a gallon but it's well worth it.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

It costs us $2.50 a GALLON (but I pay $6 because I don't take my turn driving to the farm to get it!). I am in missouri.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

$3 per 1/2 gallon


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, I thought I was paying 3.59 for a half gallon but I just realized it was only a quart







. The glass bottles just look that much bigger. I've just bought it a couple of times because I was intrigued that it was available.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

$4.25 for 1/2 gallon plus a $1 bottle deposit
Ouch!


----------



## Siana (Jun 21, 2004)

$3.20/gallon organic (not certified) pastured

Selling raw milk is illegal here.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm in southern CA and get Organic Pastures 1/2 gallon for $5.99 from the local hfs. Wild Oats sells it for $8.39/half gallon, which is a major rip off. Mother's Market sells it for just about $7.00. We also have bought 1/2 gallons from an Amish farmer in PA, which is $3.50/half gallon, but we need to order just milk so we can see exactly what it's costing with shipping/handling - as of yet, we aren't sure if it is any cheaper.


----------



## treefolk (Nov 19, 2005)

How do you ship raw milk from PA to CA???
Curious to know what farm in Pa ....I live in Amish country, PA!


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

$2.50/half gallon.

western MA. not pastured.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

In our stores (central coast CA) it seems to run around $7.50 - 8.00 per half gallon. Too much for me, so my friend brings me a gallon of raw milk from where she works every week for free








We know the cow, she is just lovely.
(The milk is constantly tested in case anyone is wondering)


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

Well, it's illegal here in NJ unless you do a cow share. Our cow share is very, ummmmm....informal to say the least. We pay $5/gal and have to supply our our own glass containers. The cows are pastured, but not certified organic. The real benefit to us is that the farm is 10 minutes away. We were travelling 4 hrs. round trip to a wonderful farm in PA and paying $4.25/gal, but the drive got to be too much after a year of doing it. We are happy with our new arrangement and can still make the trek out to the PA farm every so often to stock up on their delicious raw, grass fed meats and nitrate-free organic bacon.


----------

